# how can i calm my two staffies



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

Any ideas how to calm my two bitches?


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

How old are they?? What are they fed?? How much exercise do they get?? What kind of training class - if any - do you take them to??


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

are they let roaming free all the time or are they crate trained
2 seperate crates might be a good idea, put them, in them for some of the day, i would also put them in different rooms.
do they go training classes it does help, and lots of exercise.


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

they share a bed in kitchen, they have a 45 min to hour run every morning


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have border collies and they are full of energy all day long LOL I take them to training classes and it does help a lot as well as a daily walk/run like you already do


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

p.s. doing some simple training exercises daily at home will also stimulate their minds and can help to calm them down


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I found ignoring my staffys when they got excited around us worked wonders, They seemed to settle down alot quicker then they did when we made a fuss of them when they greeted us.


----------



## jnrcorps (Feb 4, 2008)

I to have a staffie

My staff was like yours need to calm down, what i found that worked for me was lots of walks (exercise) 

After about to weeks of long walks all she wanted to do was get back home and rest. I try to her on 3 walks a day, a short 10-15 minutes in the morning about a 1-2 hours in the afternoon and 15 -30minutes in the night.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Their diet is EXTREMELY important, so I would also ask what they are fed. Too high a protein can literally have dogs bouncing off the walls, so please check this.

I also agree that lots of exercise is a must, at least three good walks a day. I would also ask if they have been spayed?


----------



## Animal_Lover (Mar 3, 2008)

Staffys are naturally hyper dogs, its better to do some research a breeds behaviour. My staffy is really hyper and there is not much you can do about it really, they usually mature when they are three years old and will calm dowm in time.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

My staffie used to be hyper but she has calmed down alot now


----------

